# My new EDC Benchmade 707



## greenstuffs (Feb 28, 2008)

Received this benchmade today, overall decent knife for the price, i wanted something to carry and use while being less intimidating than my Sebenza or XM-18 so I wanted to try this AXIS lock from benchmade (actually my first one with this kind of lock). 

When choosing the knife i had the dilemma of carrying a full size folder or a smaller one, while i had come across the griptillian even the 710 or 705 however i discarded the griptillian for having a somewhat fat handle and the 710/705 for having narrow blade profiles. I wanted something like the blade of a griptillian and the handle of the 710 so the 707 looked pretty close to my likes. 

The knife is good up for heavy duty real use, slight horizontal blade play. Nothing noticeable but it's there unlike higher end folders i guess you really pay for quality when you get up there. Played with the pivot screw to get rid of the play but got to a point where the blade becomes hard to open so i've left it to where i can still flick it open while having a minimum horizontal play. Locks solid no vertical play at all, but time will tell how well it holds up. 

The blade has very nice profile, factory edge could slice paper but not able to shave hair. It went through few strokes at the sharpmaker at 30degree and through the leather strope and the knife becomes scary sharp typical of a 154cm blade. 

Ergonomics are real good on this knife very slick lines and easy to handle. It's small and it's easy to carry Not the perfect knife however if you are not a perfectionist then this is the knife for you ready for use and abuse.


----------



## jch79 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a 707 as well, and love it. IMHO, it's like a gentleman's folder version of the Mini-Grip (which I have and love as well). The Mini-Grip is easier to open, due to there being more space between the handle and thumb stud when closed, but it's not a huge difference, and by no means a deterrent - I love this knife! (And I'm not a knife guy!).

And FWIW - my blade has NO play in it. :shrug:

:thumbsup: john


----------



## greenstuffs (Feb 28, 2008)

Well not quite a blade play once you get the screw tight up it's more like a minor wiggle had a slight bladeplay out of box probably not tight enough from factory. 




jch79 said:


> I have a 707 as well, and love it. IMHO, it's like a gentleman's folder version of the Mini-Grip (which I have and love as well). The Mini-Grip is easier to open, due to there being more space between the handle and thumb stud when closed, but it's not a huge difference, and by no means a deterrent - I love this knife! (And I'm not a knife guy!).
> 
> And FWIW - my blade has NO play in it. :shrug:
> 
> :thumbsup: john


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 28, 2008)

I usually give them a couple Militec treatments and they get smooth as butter.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a handful of Benchmade folders. (Use to have many more). 

None had _any _play or minor wiggle. I'd go so far as to suggest returning that one for another 707.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 20, 2009)

The 7xx knives are so nice I decided to post in here just to see if there are any other fans out there!

My first one is a 705 I've been carrying for 10 years, then I also have a couple backups (705s and 707) sitting in the drawer just in case anything happens to my #1, and finally a 710. 

All of them irreplaceable! :twothumbs


----------



## Styerman (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the 707 , used to EDC one , very sheeple friendly , but has enuff strength to play with the big dogs ! I agree with you about the blade profile vs the 705 , much more usefull ! A bit of Militech plus playing with the pivot should give you the action you want .

Chris


----------



## Joe_Karp (Mar 21, 2009)

+1 on the 707. It's a great little utility knife, one of the best parts is how it tucks away just about anywhere but still has that great 154cm blade, that and the typical smooth Axis mechanism.

Joe


----------



## flipe8 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had a couple of 707s and currently carry the Blackwater 16707 version at work. I like the blade profile a bit more, but really hated the Blackwater logo on the blade, so I sanded the black finish off to remove the logo. Doesn't look great, but the logo was just a bit too cheezy for my tastes. What I like the most about this and the 707 series in general is the amount a blade relative to the overall length of the knife.

FYI-My knife also has the same issue with blade play. A bit annoying, but not really a deal breaker.


----------

